# 140g Show Tank Finally Enters Stage 1! (photos)



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thoughts? Suggestions and criticisms welcome. BTW sorry the pictures are a little crappy. I'll take better pics when the tank has progressed more.

140g Show Tank First Stage pictures by aquariumninja - Photobucket


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool tank! 
whats in the sump besides those heaters? anything?


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> Cool tank!
> whats in the sump besides those heaters? anything?


 Thanks!

The sump contains four heaters, one UV sterilizer (internal)… It will be upgraded to a tmc vecton uv system soon. It also contains a digital thermometer probe as shown. Lastly, it contains some kind of slimy sludge that has accumulated and stained brown by the tannins in the Driftwood. Going to have to scrub it out.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

looks good, the filter is that the rena filstar xp3? I have the xp2 and i really like it. Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

henrod said:


> looks good, the filter is that the rena filstar xp3? I have the xp2 and i really like it. Cant wait to see more pics


It's the Rena Filstar XP4. For anyone who wants to know, I got it at American Aquarium Products; Aquatic & Pond Supplies & Ocean Decor, where I got the LED strip too. Going to buying the new UV system and pump there soon. I got the driftwood, christmas moss, flourite and inert gravel from a LFS (which I shall not name, because I don't really want folks to know the whereabouts of the "L" in my LFS). I got the green killing machine UV unit at petsmart. Got the aqueon heaters from petsmart. Got the electrical equipment from Lowes, and some unseen pvc plumbing and huge ball valve from lowes.

The tank was a leaker I got off craigslist and resealed it, refurbished it, and slowly started piecing it together. I got the silicon from a different LFS. It's been about 3 months to get it to stage 1.


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was recently asked about the possibility of adding plants. My response was as follows:

ABSOLUTELY. Plants and CO2 will be part of the set up eventually. I'm probably going to do another layer of substrate like eco complete or the house mix from aquariumplants.com, then I'll buy their ultimate CO2 system, and get them to help design the tank for an additional 20 USD when I buy all the plants. Yes, I'm going to buy all the plants there too.


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

I added a few more pics and a movie. Same link.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Off to a great start!


----------

